# IUI GIRLS PART 131



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Bestest Girls!

  

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers 

     

KellyL 14.11.05
Sair 17.11.05
Jo9 22.11.05
Struthie 22.11.05
Deb30 23.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Minow
Moomin
Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
CathyA - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

i wonder if i can join u all, am about to have my 2nd iui with donor sperm tomorrow, i had a scan at the clinic today and a blood test showed that i had surged, thanks

deborahxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Deborah - Welcome to the thread!  Heaps of     for basting tomorrow!!  Stick with us and we'll get you through the dreaded 2ww.  If it doesn't drive you   we most probably will  

Holly C xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just off home so a quick post before I go... 

Firstly, Holly - I must have missed something! So you have decided to go for tx before going back to NZ have you? Wow - how exciting!  Good luck for that honey. You have been SOOOOO patient and you really deserve success - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.    

Jo - fingers crossed for the  x

Welcome Deborah - good luck for basting tomorrow.  

Jilly -  at the nosey customer! What a bleeding cheek! Hope you gave him/her a real earful. A pint over their head would not have gone amiss.... 

Julie, Manda & Erica - your posts made me really laugh tonight.  Not sure about psychics myself. I saw one years ago who said she could see a spring baby - didn't say which bl***dy year though, or whether it was mine!!!! 

Moomin -  at your redundancy! Sounds like an excellent plan. x

Kelly - good luck with moving to IVF. Its all happening so quickly now, no wonder you're in a 

Good luck Struthie on the  x

Minow - sorry the  arrived, but glad you know where you are now. x

Perky - hope the scan went okay.  

KJ - puppy countdown is onnnnnnnnn!!!  

Thanks to those who asked - but to be honest I'm a bit annoyed about the lost dog. It belongs to the son of the guy who rents the farm down the road (and his wife, who's really upset). They were only staying for the w/e and are going back to London today, so there will be no-one there if he comes back (his parents are away). I printed him 30 posters to stick up (in waterproof covers) and when I drove home last night I didn't see a single one!  If it was me I'd have put them up in all the villages within a 10 mile radius & in the lay-by where the lorry drivers have their breakfast. The wind is howling here at the moment and rain is torrential. Poor thing must be terrified. The only good thing is that he is microchipped, so hopefully someone will find him before he gets run over & he'll get scanned and returned.

Right, off home now... night, night. 

Love Molly xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jilly hope the job situation is sorted soon hun.

I am at the hospital tomorrow, if cyst isnt gone hope they say they will remove it.  Is it sore removing cysts?  

Holly forgot to say I am with you about asking sis for a favour, neighbours prob wont even bat an eyelid.  Good luck with tx  

One of the dogs got home safely, it is a man who rides a motor bike with a side car, the dog goes into the side car and it wears a helmet    ,, but he was going crazy looking for him felt sorry for him the dog had been taken to the cat and dog home, luck he was chipped.

Good luck to those on the 2ww.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning all 
sorry its a bit quiet from this end - feel a bit stressy for one reason or another - mainly this bloomin photo job with the ruined negs, still isnt sorted and really not sure how its going to get resolved. have a lot to do today..darkroom is warming up as i type and will get up there in a min. 
the clutch on my car went last night    so that needs sorting, am at work all day tomoz and then dh has booked surprise weekend away fri-sun  will need the break to relax - shame AF is due any minute  (prob another reason i'm out of sorts )
at some point i need to phone a vets and get Caleb registered, need to sort out insurance too, anyone know who's good for pet insurance? 
been  at all your silly names...i call the little chap i look after 'twinklepops' hey thats a new name for jilly 

welcome deb30 - good luck for today!!

laters gals

kj x


----------



## kirstieJT (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all

Wondered if I can join you girls on here.  I have posted on a few threads, but you all seem to hang out in here!!

I am on my 2nd IUI, test date Monday.  It seems very different from the first IUI, I have stomach cramps from day 7 until AF came day 11.  Don't seem to have any of that this time, just a fluttering feeling in my left side on and off.  Keeping everything crossed.  Off to the UK tonight (living in Holland at the moment) to visit my big brother in leicester - so hopefully the trip will take my mind of the last days of the 2WW - come back Sunday, just in time for testing.

Hi to everyone of you...I've seen your names about, so hopefully you will be so kind to let me join you here?!!

Love
Kirstie


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning fabulous ones!

Deborah - hope today has gone well for you    

Kristie - hello and welcome!  Lots of new girlies here at the moment so it may take some time to get to know everyone.  I think it's safe to say we are a great bunch but completley mad!  Hope you're going to get a BFP after your visit over    

Loobyloobylu - where are you    Sing it like Scoobydoo!

Julie - morning sunshine!  Any news from the clinic yet?  Sister is ignoring me  

KJ - huns I'm sorry you're feeling out of sorts.  I'm sure it's just AF's arrival and worrying about these negs.  What a pain in the    Wish I could wave my magic wand and  sort it all out for you and keep your customer smiling....  We use Churchill Insurance for Mr Claws.  They were the cheapest when I did the ring around but we do have our contents and car insurance with them also.  Cuddles for feeling like your old self again soon    lovely to have surprise weekend away to look forward to!!

Molly - lovely one!!  You don't miss a trick!  I dropped it in there very quietley!  Will pm you!!  Terrible about the poor dog situation.  I really hope he will turn up again...  it's an awful Lassie come home situation...  And     to your neighbour for NOT using your posters after all that work!!

Katrinar - lovely story about your neighbours dog riding in the side car!  So glad he's turned up!  Good luck with getting your appointment for cysts done.  Here's hoping it won't be painful!!

Moomin - how are you lady of leisure??

DH had his interview and it went really well.  They said he has set the standard very high.  Very good start.  Should know more next week.  In the meantime we have the final shipping quote man coming today.  I think I'm going to have to get cracking with getting things done now so I won't be doing them in a 2ww.  We have a bit of stuff to get rid of and was thinking about a car boot sale... what are people's thoughts on these?  Good or a waste of time from a sellers perspective?

Back laters...
H xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

everyone,hope you are all well.sorry not been around much lately,having abit of time away from it all to tell you the truth  ,and working like mad so not had must of a chance to do anything. 

sorry not had a chance to catch up(but did have a quick look but so much to read ) but hope everyone is alright.

off to work now,hope you all have a good day

thanks holly and jillypops for asking after me 

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - Lady of leisure is fine thanks - although it has been a busy morning already.  Just had a call from a recruitment agency, got a meeting with her tomorrow and have an assessment and interview next Wednesday for a job. She wanted me to go for an assessment this afternoon but it is until 4.30pm in Southampton and I have to be in Portsmouth for my scan by 5.30, think that would be pushing it too much.

DH is well impressed with me, out of work for less than 24 hours and already got an interview!!!!!!!

Hope you have a good day

Love

Katherine


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi juile-hi,hope you get through to your clinic,drives me mad  when they don't answer,hope you don't mind me asking but what are you doing at the moment are you doing another iui or is it straight onto ivf.why have they put you on the pill.sorry for the questions....was just wondering...

moomin-good luck with the interview fast mover


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Petalb

I was meant to be taking it easy for a couple of days to recover from the stress of my last job, but it hasn't quite worked out that way.  Off out later shopping with DH, as he has taken today off (mind you it is 10.15 and he is still in bed!!!!), need to go and buy some shoes for my interview and want a new pair of jeans. (think I need to treat myself!)

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaah Julie - that's not good at all. It's been over three weeks now since you had the tests done hasn't it?  I'm sure they must be back by now....  Have you tried calling them again this morning?  Hope you get some answers soon hunny so you can make a defiinite decision about what you want to do.  Thanks for advice on car boot - think we'll do it this Sunday  

Moomin - good work!  My DH would love you!  Good luck for scan today, hope you have a heap of lovely looking follies (well not too many that it causes a problem mind  )

Petal - so pleased to hear from you!  Good that you're having a break but hope you're not working overly hard!  It can't be easy with full on little ones all day.  Are you still having accupuncture etc?

H xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

holly-thanks...not had it done for a couple of weeks now,but am going to go back to it....do you know of any foods that we should eat to help the kidney inbalance,i think that they said the same thng to you did'nt they(hope thats right).do you still have it done....
sorry to hear that you are going home and is it right that you are going to give iui another go before you leave(sorry not up to speed with everthing yet)

luv petal


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Julie - how annoying!!  Perhaps you could set off the fire alarm so everyone has to rush outside  

Petal - I tried to find that list of foods for kidneys but couldn't    I'll have a look somewhere else and hopefully get back to you    I'm starting IVF/ICSI - eeeek!  Don't worry I'll still be logging on here from the other side of the world!!  Couldn't get by without you all now!!

CK6 - I've just tried pming you to say thanks for your advice but your inbox is full  
xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodmorning all you wonderful ladies, glad its stopped  

Keem- so sorry you're feeling stressy. And the clutch on the car going isnt going to help- always comes at once doesnt it!! Sending you a  

Holly, well done to Dh on the interview. How strange is this- you know i was rattling on about a Golf GTI yesterday and my friend who had triplets after buying one- well we have a golf cabrio that went in for a service this morning. I'm the one who always gets the 'prat car' as DH calls it (ie. the hire car that no one else wants as it's that bad) Anyway- what did I get a GTI!!!!!!! Well its a sign if ever there was one     Roll on trips for me

 Hi Deb30 and Kirstie, welcome to the mad house!!

Petal, lovely to see your name pop onto the screen this morning. Hope you're feeling better for the break  

Julie, what a naughty hospital  - I get annoyed as I think hospitals forget we have feelings sometimes. Lets send the girls round there and get them results  

Moomin- good luck tomorrow with the recruitment agency   

Hi Jilly- good luck on the job hunting.xxx

Good news Kelly- exciting times ahead

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Brilliant news Julie!  Whatever the decision, it will be the right one for you both!  Good luck!  So you took up my advice then did you and cleared the building!  Fast work!!

Manda- it's a sign!!!!!!!  Fantastic!

H xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

hi everyone - so sorry I've been absent for a while - Haven't really caught up on all your new since the weekend - have I missed anything drastic??

Just been busy and have so much going on at the moment.  Have decided we want to move home. Seen a house we really like but garden is small and East facing.  I'm a sun worshipper and am concerned about this.  Our place isn't even officially on the market yet and I think it would be unwise to do this before Xmas.  So all exciting but taking up a lot of brain space. Which is a good thing coz it means I have something else to think about other than tx.

Got progesterone results back - BAD!!    'Unsuccessful ovulation'. We are going to see the doc on Friday to discuss injections.  What would I be injecting - do you lot know?  So odd, as I produce follicles - all looks brilliant.  Linings do all the right things but the progesterone just doesn't shift which means maybe my eggs don't get to proper maturity in order for them to be fertilised?  Don't really understant but should find out more on Friday.  Am also having an apointment next week at a private fertility clinic to get a second opinion and talk IVF.  So all positive stuff.  And I'm in a good head space about it all. (for a change  )

Just heard that friends who live in NY are pregnant after 5 IVF's.  I'm so totally delighted for them.  Fills me with hope.

 you all very much and have been thinking of all of you.  Sorry no personals - just wanted to talk about me!!!    

Fishy x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi... sorry been away... not much to report really  
Still bleding four weeks on is this normal  and may also start iui when af shows up.... but don't want to be on 2ww over christmas.... same reasons as julie
Julie thanks for pm.... not sure about my tubes.... got pregnant nat so i'm thinking they are not blocked... dh wants me to have the tube check again before iui.... as i got bfp after that ? 
Holly.... cleared a few from my in box... sorry !!!! also boots fairs mainly finished now.... unless you find an indoor one ? that's great news about having treatment before you go ..... although hard decision 
hi erika you mad sausage eating woman !!! 
Petal ihope you are ok..... 
Hi Kelly thanks for your message.... well done on keeping a record of the problems with the hospital..... 
Love to everyone else..... hoping for some good news on here       Caroline xxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ha!!! Holly, you can't pull the wool over  my  eyes!!  Thanks for pm will reply in a mo. x BTW, I think there's lists of foods for Kidney deficiency in that book I sent you - but you need to know whether it's Kidney Yang or Kidney Yin, I think! I've never done a car boot sale - but have you got a local auction house? We took a load of stuff to auction before we moved and got several hundred pounds for it. They take everything from furniture to knick-knacks, crockery, books, electrical goods etc (even stuff you'd think no-one would EVER want!). If you can find one, do a list of what you want to sell and go in and ask them for advice. If you like, you can put a reserve on things so they don't go too cheaply and if something doesn't sell you can either re-enter it into the following week's sale or pay a small fee - usually just a couple of quid, and you can pick it up again.

KJ - hope you get the negs sorted & get your stress levels down before the w/e away. Have sent you some info on pet insurance. 

********** - good news about your bloods being okay. Hope you have a good chat with DH tonight about best course of action - follow your heart, you will make the right decision. 

Jillypooped-out - hope you are back to normal with the staffing soon.  at the long hours. x

CK6 - great idea to have tubes checked again, then you'll know where you stand. You must be shattered after bleeding for so long. I'd ring your clinic and see what they think. 

Hi Fishy - you are sounding a lot more positive.  Hope the c/s gives you more info on Friday & you can find a way forward. Exciting about moving house. x

Welcome Kirstie. Good luck on 

Katrina - hi, good news about the dog - he sounds ace! Still no news on my neighbours dog, but there is a poster in the village shop & in the pet shop in town & a few other places now, so hopefully he'll be found soon. 

Moomin -  at the interviews already, but don't go rushing into another job TOOOO soon! 

Manda - Golf GTI!!! How spooky  what an omen........ 

 to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wages sent so I'm just catching up with your gossip, back asap.

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon gals
Fruit  - Great news that results are finally back & I'm sure you'll make the right decision. Off to catch up with my pm's now.
Katherine - Redundancy money in time for Christmas (yes KJ I said Christmas & enjoyed doing it   ) shopping.....how fab! Well done you getting an interview so soon & just take your time to make sure you are happy with everything this time. You don't need anymore stress.
Kelly - Sounds like everything is moving in the right direction   
Jo9 - Good luck on your   
Kirstie/Deborah - Hello   & welcome to the madhouse.
Molly - How are you hun? So sorry that the dog hasn't been found yet   I was hoping to hear good news from you today. Poor little thing must be scared to death.
Jilly -   sorry mate but I can't resist......I've tried but can't help it.....what do you mean back to normal   The 22nd is getting closer    
Katrinar -   for today hope it's good news about the cyst.
Kj - Caleb countdown   Hope you get your negs sorted & have a fab weekend away.
Holly - Great news that DH's interview went well   Good ideas with the car boot & local auction too......my aren't things moving quickly   
Petal -   nice to see you back.
Manda - It's a definate sign     
Fishy - A house move..........how exciting & a distraction from tx   Wishing you lots of luck for your appt Friday   & fab news about your friends well deserved & gives us all hope.
Caroline -    I've   How are you? Have been thinking about you alot but didn't know what to say. Great to see you back on the thread & like the others said a good idea to get your tubes checked. I don't know about the bleeding   but would definately check with your clinic.
 everyone else hope you're all well & happy.

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all Kelly is back  

Abit about me b4 I do perosnals  I emailed the egg co-ordination team to check on what there max BMI level is. And they emailed me back saying they need height and weight(which I knew) and also waist and hip measurements  is this normal,getting abit worried now,my waist isnt too bad  but my hips are HUGE   

Starting to panic abit,af due next week and I am getting some sharp pains on my left hand side,you know cos I have got blocked tubes,could it just be the egg trying to get through or something daft question maybe but I am abit more aware of eptopics now 

Julie-whatever decision you make hunny will deffo be the right one    enjoy your regular wonky trolley great news on results too 

Holly-great news about tx before you go,really hoping it works for you  you deserve it 

Jillypubowner-hope you find a realiable new member of staff v.soon 

Babyfish-sorry to hear your results werent good hunny,thinking of you loads  

Erica-hows everything with you chick??

Kj-not long now till you get your gorgeous fur baby!!!

Caroline-sounds like getting your tubes checked again is a good idea-anything to help you get a much deserved bfp hunny,thinking of you loads 

Molly-how are you lately hunny bunny

Mnda-had to laugh at you getting the GTI ,would have liked to have seen the look on your dh's face 

Petal-nice to "see" ya,I am sure I will be chatting to you loads on the iui turnes ivf board 

Moomin-slow down hunny,try to enjoy some time off too-good that you feel better for giving up your crappy job 


Big hello to Kirstie and all the other newbies that have been popping on-hope you are all ok

Catch you all tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

hope you all are well, thank you all for making me welcome.

i had my 2nd iui today, it was 2 of the acs nurses that did it for me, it was really quite painful, they had to put the speculum in 3 times (sorry if TMI) and they nicked me with something so have been spotting, other than that everything went well. 

keemjay - i have my dog insured with direct line, i work for them so i get a discount, i think the churchill policy will be the same as we are the one big company now, actually just had to make a claim for my dog willow cos she cut her chin, she's fine now though, when we first got her she came with 6 weeks free insurance with petplan, but that was a few years now though, only went with direct line cos i work for them and get a discount, and at that time the two policys were the same, the claims service is really good too, hth.

********** - very best of luck with the ivf  


deborahxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello gang,
Just thought I would pop on to see how you are all getting on....

**********, Sorry to hear angel has been unwell, give her plenty of snuggles........ xx

Kj, Caleb looks gorgeous, hope he is settling in well. Also how are things with you. xx

Moomin, How's you, good luck with job interview, what happen in the other job...... xx

Jilly-jolly-jilly, How's things with you and the pub..........xx

Kelly, Sorry to hear about your tubes, hope it gets sorted, How's Oliver.xx

Erika, Hope you are well honey..xx

Holly, So your off in 2 months, are you looking forward to going home. Good luck with your tx...xx

Molly, you ok love....... xx

Caroline, Ah hun, sorry to hear your still not feeling well. A friend of mine had a M/C 2 years ago, She bled for weeks as well, demanded a scan, there was nothing there, some people take longer to heal, but it is worth getting yourself looked at hun... Stay strong.. xx

Babyfish Glad friends finally had success. How you doing .....xx

Well girls, Here is the me bit. I have been so busy. We got a little ginger and white kitten last week end for our DD. We have named him Windsor, as that's where we got him from..  
I am starting to come round to the idea that we won't have any more children, we are very lucky to have our DD. I just don't know if I want to spend out money on IVF to just fail it, in my mind any treatment we have, will fail. I know it is not a good out look, but I feel I have lived and breathed fertility treatments for the past year and I'm almost ready to give up. I will never give up wanting another baby, just give up with treatments.............  I might one day change my mind but for now I have to move on with my life for my DD and for my DH, as I became very obsessed about ttc in the end.
So bye for now, I will keep popping in to keep an eye on you all, as your support has got me through my 2 iui's and given me strength to move on..........
Love and best wishes to you all....
The Mouse. xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Couldn’t wait to get home tonight to log on and catch up with you all – I’m getting addicted! 

Selfishly logging on for some TLC – it’s my 36th birthday (usual feelings of failure etc) and whilst I must admit it’s been a better day than the last few, there’s still that empty space on the mantelpiece for a ‘Happy Birthday Mum’ card .

‘Mum’ must be the most wonderful word you can ever hear.

DH has been fantastic as usual.  

JulieA – your posts from yesterday really struck a cord – I know exactly what you mean about not enjoying occasions.  I have a real problem with Xmas.  I used to love it, but after miscarrying in November I then found out (by accident) on Xmas morning that my sister was pregnant!  It was meant to be a secret as it was not planned and there was a lot of guilt there, so I had to spend all Xmas day pretending that I didn’t know.  I now though have a beautiful 1 year old niece (to go with my other niece and nephew) who is a joy to be with.  We’ve also been asked to be godparents to her, and to one of DH’s nephews so we have 2 christenings coming up – gonna be tough! How annoying about the clinic – they really should know better about not getting in touch, but now they have at least now you can make a decision about when.
BTW –   whilst writing this one of my cats has done the smelliest poo in the litter tray, and the other one has been sick on the floor, then smelly poo cat jumped on cabinet and deliberately pushed a glass of water off – do you want anymore cats?  (Only joking – can only be good training for motherhood!?)
Hi Erika – DH taking me to local casino tonight, so I’ll try and win some money incase I need to pay for another IUI!
Holly – glad DH interview went well.  My sister made £100 on her last car boot.  Fingers crossed for everything for you.
Katherine – an interview already – fantastic! 
KJ – sorry to hear about the car – never insured my cats so not sure, sorry.
Hi Kirstie JT – good luck.  
Jilly, MollyW, KellyL, Sair, Struthie, Deb30 (I also had a tricky one the other day!), Deborah, Kelly, Creaky etc etc – hope things go well for you all – I need to start keeping a log of what is happening to rather than rushing through!   

Jo
x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Jilly - wish I could get bladdered, but 2ww so off the vino.  Hopefully will be worth it...


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JO9


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Keemjay - can't wait to see more piccies of Caleb in the coming weeks - he looks adorable!
DH would love a dog but when he moved in he took on me & 2 cats, so he'll have to wait a few years for a dog as my cats are very stubborn!

Jo
x


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday JO9!  I must have missed you joining us over the last few days - so a big warm welcome to you.

It's my 34th birthday in 10 days and I'm feeling the same.  I used to get soooo excited about things like that, but now just feel older and uglier and more aware that it is yet another year without a baby!  Ho Hum -next year eh?  

We were going to get a dog like KJ, but have decided against it for now, so i think another cat is in order (we have 1 already).  I spoke to the local rescue centre and they've just had 8 kittens back in today ready for adoption at 8 weeks old.  So maybe going to go on the weekend and have a look!  

Catch you later 
Fishy x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Babyfish - thanks for the post.  I started posting a week or 2 ago, but find it difficult to log on during the day as work track our internet access...although I am starting to think 'what the *' as it would be nice to keep up with all the messages!
8 kittens - don't tempt me...although after tonight's escapades with my 2  , maybe not...
I have neutropenia so have to see a haemotologist every 6 months to have my bloods checked - all the consultants etc I have met though have told me it's unrelated to m/c or conception.
Hope you have a good birthday, but hopefully catch up before.
Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

there's been quite a few newbies over the last week or so - if you one of them, are you aware there is an IUI girls meet up next saturday? everyone is welcome to come along, the more the merrier!! kelly has all the info so pm her if you want more details!
Jo9  - you're not the only one with a prob about xmas - i havent been a great lover of it the past few years, tho this year i'm feeling a bit more in the spirit (thats not an excuse for everyone to get all Xmassy yet tho..... ERIKA!! ) Its to do with everything being about families and kids, and it just compounds the feeling of failure  year after year. it just feels pointless without kids - and in our family there arent any kids at all, so its just a bunch of adults pretending to be excited about everything. but as i say i'm feeling more positive this year, prob cos we've made some decisions and also cos this year we'll have Caleb as our baby instead 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Blimey you've been so busy chatting for the last couple of days!!!!!  Have just read so much I can't remember it!!!  Hope you are all ok.    Jo, hope you have had a fab day and have been spoiled rotten!

My 2ww is dragging...what a surprise!!!  Haven't been to the gym, something is telling me not to at the minute (it's probably cos it's so bloody cold, dark and horrible outside that my lazy butt won't shift!!!) so I have been taking it easy!!!  I think I'll wait til it has been a week since basting and then go for a gentle walk on the dreadmill - surely can't be any more energetic than walking round the shops!!!

A good friend of mine does angelic reiki healing and I saw her yesterday for a session.  She knows all about my ttc and a lot of her work on me has focused on that.  I have had healing from her on and off for over a year and she said that my energies felt different yesterday.  She does angel card readings too and one of them said that my 'ordeal' would soon be over and what I was hoping for would come in the near future!  I don't know if any of you believe in this sort of thing but it is so relaxing and even if only for a while, I felt really, really positive.

I am still persevering with the cyclogest (yes, in the back door, Holly!) and no Erica I'm not loving them that much!!!!!!!!!!!  You wait til Christmas hun!!! 

Catch you later

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Jilly - sorry, didn't mean to be rude - i missed one of your posts - sorry to hear you had a   - glad DH was there to make it better!
Keemjay - I would to have come (DH wanted to come too!) but we have friends up that weekend.  I have a nagging feeling that my friend who is staying will be telling me she is pregnant as she has started trying recently.  I will be happy for her if she us, and a little jealous I suppose .  We seem to be surrounded by kids now at Xmas...
Sair - this 2ww malarky (sp?) is a bit of an odd one isn't it?   I went to a tap lesson last night & had a small glass of wine at lunchtime and feel so incredibly guilty.  Not drinking tonight - am going to drive & DH can drink.
Better go as he is trying to get me off the computer & out the door.
Love to all...
Jo
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Bye Jo - have a fun night out for your birthday    Such a mixed bag of emotions isn't it...

Sair - so hope your healing friends has picked up a happy vibe that's gonna be a BFP next week!  Keeping everything crossed and I'm definitley a believer!!

Mousey - great to hear from you hunny!  You've been making some very big decisions which can't be easy.  Whatever happens I wish you the very best and will also keep a little flame of hope going for you  

KJ - Caleb will be a gorgeous Christmas addition this year!  Can see him with a little Santa hat on!!  Be lovely to see some other newbies along next weekend!!

Babyfish - sorry to hear about low progesterone.  Really hope you'll get some answers about how to deal with it soon.  It's so annoying and I have complete empathy for  you.  BTW - I would be wary about buying a house that didn't get a lot of sun... I LOVE sun and couldn't cope not having a lovely warm carpeted area to lie in!  Great that everything else is on the go for you and how exciting re Kittens!!!

Deb - ouch!  Hope you're resting up now.  It sounded a bit traumatic and extremely uncomfortable!  Good luck for the 2ww babes    

Erica, Caroline and Julie - I've sorted the carboot sales for  this Sunday so fingers crossed we'll be squids in!  Thanks too Molly for tip about auction house.  May be a good alternative to selling sofas on ebay  

Jilly - it's a very good thing you are taking the next two nights off!  You've been well and truly over doing it and it catches up with you one way or the other.     What's DH like at cleaning then??  Oh I know - you're such Jillypopdusterqueen that he doesn't do it good enough - am I right


Oooh starving.  Got a polenta base pizza in the oven but there's no cheese in the house    A pizza without cheese - doesn't cut it really does it!!

Will be off in the morning to our appointment so I'll catch you all a little bit later!

xx's 
H

PS Kelly - loving your ticker!  Oh and not sure about BMI for tx have a feeling it's around 25 but I could be completely wrong and don't want to cause undue alarm if I have...    I know it's a good thing if the ratio between hip and waist is significant.  I mean the bigger the difference the better.  I'm sure you'll be fine with all that exercise!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jo!

You're right hun!!  When are you testing?  Don't worry about your glass of wine, it won't do any harm at all and it is much better to be feeling chilled at this point!!!  I haven't done any exercise since I was basted but am really feeling the urge to go now it's nearly been one week.  Were you given any advice about this?

Sending you loads of         

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sorry, but i have a question.

i was just rereading aussiemegs iui guide, i also read it on mu first attempt, what i wanted to ask was when should you start drinking the pineapple and eating the brazil nuts, should it be straightaway or maybe around day 4/5 to help with implantation, any advice would be gratefully received.

thanks

deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

JILLY - Sending you lots of     hope you are feeling better tonight.  Think it must be a week for     as I had plenty at the beginning of the week! Glad DH was around.

JO - HAPPY BIRTHDAY - hope you have a good one.     

SARAH - How are you doing?

MARSHA - Great to hear from you.  New job was pants, there was a huge lack of training and just felt myself getting more and more stressed out, the whole thing came to a head when I went for my scan on Monday night and just broke down in tears when I met DH in the car park.  Decided I really could not go on feeling like this, so hence I quit!

HOLLY - you can't have a pizza without cheese!  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  

Hello to everyone else, can't stop for long as DH has just told me dinner will be ready in 3 mins, so got to type quick.

Had my scan tonight, and all ok, have 3 follies 17 and 2 x 13.  He was contemplating doing the IUI in Friday but has decided to leave it until Monday to give the other 2 a time to catch up.  Have to go for another scan on Friday Lunchtime.  But he is pleased considering we were late starting this month.

He did say that there was a slim chance i might ovulate over the weekend, but I am normally calender day 16/17 which will be Monday/Tuesday so should be ok.

Well must go as dinner is smelling good, pasta with a lloyd grossman sauce, yum yum

Back later

Love Katherine   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Katherine!!

Basting on Monday then eh...triplets me thinks!!!!  Sending you so much      for a BFP this month. Grow follies grow!!

Catch you later...I haven't even started my dinner yet!!

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi,thanks for everyone welcoming me back  

holly-don't worry about looking up the foods,sure you have enough to do.thank you anyway...godd luck with ivf/icsi.which one are you going to do.

jo-happy birthday,hope you having a great day

juile-glad to see you got your results and they are clear 

ck6-nice to see you back on 

got to run again and do dinner will come back later for more personals

luv petal


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi
Am exhausted and just popping in on my way to bed.
Really lovely to read so much news and think of you all out there.
I know I'm not posting much but just knowing you are all there is getting me through some tough days. 
Good news this morning:
I have two leading follies, both 12 mm and my lining is up to 7mm (was 5 yesterday). I really hope it carries on that way. I think I will be basted at the weekend or early next week. 
Rest of my life is still a bit mad, but I'm looking forward to sleeping and catching up porperly at the weekend. I'm busy being wifey and cooking for people who may give DH a new job tomorrow and Friday.
Love you lot.
Perky


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes.

Holly – thinking about you today – good luck with the appt.  
Sair – I was just told not to go mad – the clinic said the ‘odd’ glass of wine is OK, but cut right back (I ended up having about 6 sips of wine in total on my birthday, so I suppose that wasn’t too bad).  They also said light exercise OK, but again don’t go mad, so I just did my beginner’s tap on Tuesday & that’s it for the week!  Testing Mon 21/11.  Fingers crossed for you for Monday  
Katherine & Perky – good news – sounds like it’s all going to plan this month with the follies!  
Deb – only started on pineapple juice and nuts last week, but I think I left it a bit late… 
Erika – only broke even at the casino – never mind…I’ll just ave to see if I win the lottery on Saturday! 

At an off site meeting all day today so signing off now, then off to the theatre with my Mum tonight. 

Love to all – good luck to all with appts & tests today! 
Jo
xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,just wanted to pop on to wish holly good luck for today 

hi juile-i am fine thanks how are you,nearly friday 

jo-enjoy the theatre tonight,what are you going to see

ck6 

got to run off again,will be back on tonight

hope you all have a good day

luv petal


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to pop and in say hi and also after a lot of up's and down'd this cycle, I am (hopefully) having my first natural IUI cycle today!!! Am excited as I thought I hadn't ovulated this month, until yesterday when I had a scan which told the nurse otherwise. It's been a very strange cycle as I'm usually regular as clockwork and I ovulate on day 14 and the cycle lasts 28 days. However, today is Day 18, so I can't work that one out?!! 

Have been very good all month and have taken it easy on the exercise front which for me is very difficult as I love it!  Also have had no booze at all....maybe that's why my cycle has been all hickeldy pickeldy!!? 

My lead follie was 15mm yesterday, and still developing hopefully. My womb has been triple lined (apparnetly since my scan on Friday last week!?) and I've had an injection of pregnyl yesterday. So, now just hoping all is OK with DH's sample. We have to be in the waiting room from 1pm, so please keep everything crossed for us! Our clinic is in a maternity ward (tactful I know,) so we have to sit amongst all the preggers people.

Anyway, take care all,

xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Thanks for your messages of support!  Back again after a successful trip to the clinic.  We are good to go on Monday/Tuesday depending on what happens wtih AF over the weekend.  It's all scarily real now!!  


Debs30 - I'm just adding to Julie's note - the sooner the better that you start with the juice and nuts  

Petal - I think it's probably best to ask your practitioner about foods for you as like Molly said it depends whether you are yin/yang deficient and only she will know that  

Julie - how did you and DP get on with decisions last night?  Did the cake help

KJ - morning lovely one!  How's things today?  Car all better now?  Next week is shaping up to be an exciting one wtih Caleb, SW visit AND IUI GIRLS MEET!!

Jo - have a lovely night out with your Mum tonite!  Tap sounds like fun!

Perks - sounding superb    

Jilly - did you have a nice night in last night?  Shame about person who approached you for a job and wasn't suitable!!  

Erica my little Treacle Tart - hello lovely!  How's it going for you?  One more day till sausage day    

Manda - how's that GTI then??

Molly - thanks for message  

  still no word from sister!  All I've got is an email from my mother asking me to have a look at a book which might be useful for my sister and what do I think?   Hmph     Oooh but the good news is - looks like DH HAS GOT THE JOB!!!  Has another phone call on Sunday night to discuss the finer details but they said he outshone the competition by miles!!  So proud when he's had such a lot to cope with recently.

Big   to you all!  I better go and join the other board too....  Don't worry I'll always be an IUI Girl just like KJ says  

xxxxxxx

H


PS Bodia - brilliant news hunny!  Here's some     to be going on with!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yippppppppppeeeeeeee it's Thursday, not normally great but as I've got tomorrow booked off it's bloody marvellous..........the end of my working week    please don't all turn green!!
Julie - You ok my little fruit  ? Did you have fun with the wonkey trolley?
Jilly - Whats a "birthdeay"  Nice to see you back to normal  Had a good giggle at the full monty story  Hope you're getting some rest Jillyknackeredpops.
The Mouse - That's a very brave decision hun.......thinking of you & wishing you all the very best for the future. You have to do what is right for you & your family..........but never say never & never give up on your dream  
Deborah - My IUI's were just like yours  good luck on the 2ww.
Jo -   for yesterday hope you had a lovely night at the casino. Don't worry about not winning you won't need money for more IUI..........only for decorating a nursery   Have fun at the theatre tonight. Know what you mean about babies........my sis has just had her 3rd, it was a "mistake" & I've requested one of those "mistakes" on my Xmas (Kj  ) list.
Fishy - How exciting getting a new furbaby  
Kj - Heeeeeyyyyyy guess what  I've got tomorrow off & do you know why. I'm.................wait for it..............going CHRISTMAS  shopping. Sorry mate but in my defence I start down regging next week so December will be full of appts, scans, ec/et so I need to be organised & to get it out of the way. Is that a good enough reason.....am I off the hook?
Holly - Car boot will be great Sunday, hope the  stays away. More importantly lots of    for your appt today, can't wait to hear your news.
Sarah - Exercise shouldn't be strenuous on the 2ww just light eg.walking. To do with the blood flow to the uterus apparently  Can't wait for Xmas pressies, turkey & pessaries wohoo!!
Kelly - Sorry I can't answer your quesion about BMI & measurements but I'm sure you'll be fine  
Molly - Hope you're ok hun & has the dog been found yet?   
Caroline -   hope you're ok sweetie.
Bodia -    for today.
Hello to anyone I've missed.

Erika.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
Wow    fantastic news hunny. Good to go Mon/Tues blimey. So what treatment are you having.........are you going to IVF? Make sure you don't leave this thread  I can't even though I start down regging next week.
Brilliant news about DH's job too    everything is moving in the right direction, of course you feel proud & he must be chuffed to bits.

As for your mom.............I hope she wakes up soon. She sounds like mine. I love her to bits but unfortunately because my sister has 3 children my mom only ever talks about the 4 of them. I think she sometimes forgets what I'm doing. Most of the time I ignore it but in low moments it hurts & I want to shout "what about me". My sister's pg took over all of this year & my IUI's so now little Millie is here I'm hoping for some support as I do IVF. I'm sure for both moms it's not intentional but our sisters just aren't as independent as we are so our moms don't think we need the time/support etc.

No sausage day for me tomorrow, well not the edible kind anyway   , just lots of  shopping & quality time with DF.

Treacle Tart Puff.xx

 Fruit Bat!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - we're having IVF with ICSI.  We don't do down regging at our clinic, it's just like IUI but with a higher amount of drugs.  I'm very worried about OSS as I have to have the highest amount of drugs going because of that horrible inhibin test I had done.  I'll still be sticking around here too!  Yippeee it's the weekend for you and I'm sure KJ will give you a special dispensation for mentioning the   shopping!!!

It does sound like we have very similar issues with our Moms!  The only difference being is that I have 3 other sisters as well as THAT one   I also meant to say that I hope they will be supportive as you take your next steps.  Sometimes I think we let it happen ... I mean we don't let them in enough, we think we are being weak if we admit to finding things difficult to cope with 

Julie - oh well today is another day and you're right not to push it when the time isn't right.  Glad you had a tasty treat to enjoy anyway.

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj - Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Jilly said the "C"   word & without good reason she's just being naughty   again.
Holly - IVF with ICSI     everything crossed for you sweetheart I've got a good feeling, it's all suddenly fallen into place & is moving quickly, got to be a good sign. I think you'll be pleased about not doing the down regging from what I've been reading the s/e aren't nice........menopause oohhh can't wait DF stand by   You're right about the mom thing too I say little & think I'm strong enough to cope..........not always the case.
Julie - Bet that yummy cake didn't touch the sides  I'm made up at not being in tomorrow & even more impressed that I've got DF to carry all my bags. He is usually away so by the time he comes home for Xmas the pressies are bought, wrapped, cards written & all he has to do is accept the thanks   
Jilly - You're going to get a  & end up like this  for text yesterday!!
Apologies for missing you earlier................
Katerine - Follies & lining sound great    good luck for scan Fri & basting Mon.
Perky -   Hope you had a good sleep & everythings sounding fine & dandy for IUI.
Petal -   hope you're feeling a little brighter today.

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah...................so I like my sausage     don't make me a bad girl. I'm just honest, you all love it too but are too shy to say   

No sandwich tomorrow as I'VE GOT THE DAY OFF so hope to be having the other variety before shopping  as I'm a bit worried DF will be too tired after I've dragged him around the city centre for a few hours. Up there for thinking   down there for dancing  

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
Of course you've scared everyone off..............haven't you got a mirror        And look at it this way................Julie   found toast more interesting (you ok fruit  ) enough said   

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And your point is Poops?          Got to be nutty to have a mate like you!!

Nutty Tart.xx

Fruit Bat   can you see what I've got to put up with. I know the thread was quiet   without "Dodgy Knees"  but blimey she's back good & proper now isn't she. Think I'd better have a word with her DH about incresing her hours again   

Little Sweetness & Light.xx (little   at 5' 7 something I'm not used to getting called!!)


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

You know what they say fruit 
The best things come in small packages   
Blimey Poops must be 7 foot tall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Treacle.xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Had IUI and all went very well. 

DH's sample was described as a "whizzy" one by the lab (this apparently is good!?)  

The nurse was fab and it didn't hurt, just a little uncomfy but nothing major. Afterwards she said it was "textbook".   

So I'm feeling very positive. Went and said a little prayer in the chapel in the hospital an also a thanks that it didn't hurt too much! Then had lunch and have just come home and planning to take it easy and watch videos!

So, please send positive vibes all.     

Hope everyone is good and having a fab day.

xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bodia - Glad that everything went well today   best of luck on your 2ww      

Poops - Game on smart  I'll give you 1-0 for pure shock value   & for getting me whilst in the main office so I couldn't talk properly (a bit like you   )

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   - Goodnight fruit  have a great weekend "see" you on Monday. What's "uck" by the way..............think you've been spending too much time with Poops   

Jilly - 1-0 for now. Speechless & quiet..........me   NEVER.............don't kid yourself country bumpkin    If you want to play, we can play   

Goodnight lovelies, have a fab weekend    Look forward to catching up with you all Monday after my  shopping (Kj     )

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah just as i get here you're all going 
have a lovely time with your  shopping erika..i'll let you off as you need to get organised early this year
I'm just starting my packing for my surprise weekend away - apparently we need warm things and a torch cos something we're doing is in the dark!! i reckon we're going to a bat cave or something - is it something to do with you julie 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj - Nothing personal you don't smell or anything, well at least I don't think so   Have a fantastic weekend away   & thanks for the let off   

And I'll beat Jilly to it!! She phoned me at work this afternoon   totally out of the blue!! The first person I've spoken to from the thread. She caught me in the general office with all my girls looking at me so I had to be a little careful what I said as no-one here knows about my tx or anything connected to it   She sounded nice.................well the bits I understood being a country bumpkin & all that. So no blackmail Jilly & that's 1-1. I'll be winning by at least 3-1 by Monday!!       
Really am going now    

Treacle.xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya all, sorry wasn't on yesterday, hospital appt was useless, cyst still there slightly smaller so they want to leave it for another 4 weeks  , then yesterday AF showed up in the afternoon.  Just wanted to ask a questioned if a cyst bursts do you bleed, as my AF is not normal and only pain on left side where cyst it and they were prodding about it yesterday.  Going to phone hospital tomorrow, did phone today but both nurses off.  Sorry no personals as I am abit upset just now.

Good luck to those on the 2ww.

Welcome to the newbies.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

julie angel, holly c, jo and erika, thanks for answering my question about the pineapple juice and brazil nuts, did start taking the juice last night and again today with the nuts.

bodia - best of luck on the 2ww, im only a day ahead of you               

well just had my second day sitting aroind doing nothing, not back to work til monday and im bored already, need to wait for d/h to come home from work to get onto the computer cos its his works laptop, i somehow broke our p.c., think its got a virus, shouldnt be a problem cos my d.h is an i.t. specialist and built the thing, but no, its now been out of commission for about 2 months, am going slowly mad without it.

hope you all are well,

deborahxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

This is just a quickie to Katrinar - maybe it has burst and this is what you are experiencing?  I know from friends who have them that they are incredibly painful and feel like sharp af pains and then a heavier af than usual.  Hope you're ok and definitley ring your clinic to get clarification.  Really sorry it wasn't more conclusive and you're still left with another month of hanging about.  You're a real trooper hunny - so hope the nasty thing is gone once and for all  

Loves to everyone - will be back in the am.

H xxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Wotcha Ladies  
Popping in between "wifey impressive dinner aka waitrose cheat" courses. I think DH may be getting some work...     
Have drunk far, far too much this week    , so hope I haven't duffed up my chances.
My mum   is coming to stay for a couple of days from tomorrow. Am doing swifty 40 mile round trip to clinic before 9am but hope she has gone before basting or will have some explaining to do. 
Promise to catch up properly on Sunday and do personals.
Lots of love,   
Perky


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

you are going to have to give a phone number to someone so we know your result.... well done for the plan.... hope it works for you      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aaah Julie great news sweets   sounds like its all gonna be perfectly timed for you! Thank god you have a pc at home, wouldnt be able to get thru the hoilday season not knowing!!

well we are off in a min - still dont know where we are going but we are going to be at the sea for lunch, then walking on the beach, then a short drive to where we are staying by 3 o clock which will give us time to 'explore'  before it gets dark  its a mystery to me!!

gotta fly, have good weekends everyone 

special orange vibes to Cathy for EC today     

kj xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - That is fantastic news about your IVF - I bet you are on  .  And at least you won't be testing over christmas.  That is why we pushed our consultant to let us have another cycle of IUI this month, as did not want to be testing on Christmas Day.  

I have decided not to go for my interview on Wednesday, think the job is going to be stressful, it is shift work and it would be further to travel, also need to think ahead if this cycle does not work, it would be a nightmare getting to the hospital for TX.  So have abandoned that one.

Have got another interview a week on Monday, and the lady that is interviewing me is an old team leader who I use to work with and we are great friends.  Really want that job. Also she know everything about our tx so there won't be problem, and also the job is based at one of the hospitals in Portsmouth.... not the one we have tx at unfortunately, although DH sperm is done at this hospital.  Also going to apply to local supermarkets to see if I can get a job just sitting on a checkout over the christmas period.  Saves me then having to sign on then!

Have got my next scan today and then off to my parents for the weekend  Can't wait haven't been to their house since August.  So very excited.  Going christmas shopping tomorrow and sunday.  Yippeeeeeeee!

Have a good Friday and I will try and pop back after I have had my scan.  Scan is at 12.30

Lots of love to you all, and looking forward to meeting those of you that are going to the meet next Saturday!

Katherine

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Petal B – we went to see My Fair Lady which was very good.  The best scenes were when Russ Abbot was on (Eliza’s Dad) – I didn’t know he could sing! 
Hi Bodia – I used to ovulate day 15 by the clock, but now it’s anything btw 11 & 18….useful!  I know when I had a D&C I close to the maternity ward – doesn’t help, does it?  Glad the IUI went well. 
Holly – so pleased your appt went well.  Fingers crossed for next week .  Well done to DH on the job.
Erika – your message made me cry …what a lovely thing to say, thank you, although I do feel I am getting v.early signs of the old witch, but will have to wait & see…here’s to hoping you get what you want on your Xmas list…I’m off shopping too today!
(Both – think the mother/sister thing is a common thread – they all want us to be successful in our quests, I think they just sometimes forget – or don’t fully understand – what we are going through and sometimes insensitive or unnecessary things are said, but not meant…did that make sense?)
Julie – fantastic news about IVF – will keep everything crossed! 
Katherine – hope the scan goes well. 

Off out with Mum now, take care all & have a good weekend.

Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to say how happy I am to hear **********'s news. Good for you hunny.
Also a work colleague has just had a baby girl, conceived through IVF and she is really scrummy.
And my follies are still growing, just waiting for lining to catch up. I've another scan on Sunday and then probably basting next week.
Personals on Sunday as just flitting in just now.
Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perkypinky - Good luck for your scan on Sunday, glad to hear your follies are still growing. Mine are to, had a scan on Wednesday had 1x17 and 2 x13, hoping to have basting done on Monday. We will be on the dreaded 2 ww together.

Katherine

xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning all you fab girlies!

Yipee it's FFFFFRRRRRRRRIIIIDDDDDAAAAAAAAYYYYY!

Jilly - cannot believe that your customers have also booked to go to the Gambia  madness! You must be sooo well loved!

Bodia - good luck for the 2ww    it's sounding really great 

Deb - hope you're not going too ! I can't imagine life without a pc!

Perks - have a great weekend with your Mom

Moomin - have a lovely weekend with your parents and look fwd to seeing you next week!

Jo9 - don't give up!!! There's soooo many ladies that think it's AF and low and beyold they get a BFP. Keeping the hope alive    And yes - your post about Moms made perfect sense 

Erica and KJ - you're both away but we miss you already!

Molly - thanks for pm about accu, sounding very good and encouraging! Any news on lost dog 

Julie - such GREAT news you are all sorted and know what you are doing. You both must be really relaxed now your decision is made and it's perfect timing wise 

Not a lot from me today. Getting a few loose ends tied up and deciding what to cook to put in the freezer for the 2ww  Still no word from sister and VERY cross as I sent a birtday present for little one and haven't received a thank you for it.... hmph!

xx's to all
H

PS Cathy and SMCC (Sarah) are both having EC today on the IVF board!! V exciting. And... did you know today is a great day in the calendar for chinese med/ and all things relating to energy?? Apparently there has been a negative cycle for the past four years but things are turning around to positivity and today is the start of better things to come!! It gives us all hope.

ooops new home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41701.0.html


----------

